# How to revert T959 Vibrant to original OS *OR* make 4.2.2 run right?



## cmayo

In the course of trying to run down a problem, I wound up upgrading my old Vibrant T959 from Android 2.3 to Android 4.2.2 (CWM 10.1). My Vibrant apparently isn't up to the challenge of running 4.2.2... it's very slow and clunky and I'm only getting about half the battery life I was getting on my old OS.

At this point, I think my best bet is to restore the old 2.3 OS. I backed up my 2.3 OS before updating to 4.2.2, but CWM recovery can't use the backup image because of a bad MD5 checksum. Even after generating a fresh checksum on the image files, CWM still can't use the image so it looks like my backup is no good.

I've read through a lot of posts here and elsewhere about reverting the handset back to the original OS, but it's been a few years since those posts were created and I haven't been able to find any good links to the necessary files.

I'm hoping someone here who's a lot better at this stuff than I am will give me a hand in locating and installing the original OS, or that someone can give me some tips on getting my aging handset to run decently with 4.2.2.


----------



## dougfresh

You should you into recovery and factory reset then go into mounts and format system then re-flash 10.1 or whichever 4.2.


----------



## dougfresh

Flash the Rom, then Reboot into recovery again and flash it again along with gapps and it should boot excellent.


----------



## cmayo

Dougfresh, thanks for the tip. I've done as you suggested and the phone is running much better now.


----------



## samsgun357

I must ask, you said you updated from 2.3. The vibrant never got an official 2.3 update, so it was either a custom ROM, cm7 or something, or you have the t959v which is the galaxy s 4g. Completely different chipset.

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------

